# women drivers



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Just been looking at potential routes for heading south in France this summer.

One of the things that I have been thinking about is how we will split the driving between us. Normally I do most of the driving and I have noticed that most vans where there is a man and a woman in the cab it is a man doing the driving.

Why does it work out like that ? Why shouldn’t women do more of the driving? Why should men do so much driving?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I enjoy driving the van. Annie does drive, but she doesn't really enjoy it.

If, for some reason, I wasn't able to drive through illness or injury, Annie could and would take over.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Men like to be in control.

Lady p will drive lwb Scudo but has never sat in the drivers seat of MH. The vehicle that is insured in her name.


She will drive the car with me as passenger after a drink. 
Dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I too enjoy the driving,Shirley can drive but she wont drive the MH.
Also there is a blind spot on the windscreen,where the wipers finish on the passenger side.She always comments on this,and i just say if you drive there would not be a problem    

Les


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Because i have to have my hands free to wave :wink: :hello2: :hello2: :hello2:


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

After Lady P has had a drink it should be you doing the driving.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Because men will be men

And I'm needed as a back seat driver

and just occasionally if its getting beyond the yard arm I test the wine for later :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I can understand that one of the couple likes to drive and the other half lets them because they don't like driving themselves.

Is it possible that the non-driver doesn't like driving because they worry about receiving criticism from the regular driver; wincing at a missed gear change, not pulling out of junctions as crisply as the other one would etc.

Also isn't it a good thing that both drivers should, as Annie could, get the whole shootin' match back home at a push? Doesn't that mean that they should be encouraged to practice?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes
Yes
Yes


Dave p


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Because a motorhome is a big penis extension..................


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Men like to be in control.
> 
> Lady p will drive lwb Scudo but has never sat in the drivers seat of MH. The vehicle that is insured in her name.
> 
> ...


Men like to THINK they are in control.......................... but it aint true.!!!

Ray.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> Because men will be men
> 
> And I'm needed as a back seat driver
> 
> ...


Ah, that roles thing. Who benefits from keeping them going? What are they a an excuse for?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Because a motorhome is a big penis extension..................


????????????

Mine looks nothing like a motorhome!!!! 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It would take more than encouragement for me to drive the van

He would need nerves of steel and a bank balance to match

maybe 20 yrs ago, but then we didn't have a van

I'm happy to do shorter journeys each day, after all at our time of life there is no rush

Aldra


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cronkle said:


> Is it possible that the non-driver doesn't like driving because they worry about receiving criticism from the regular driver; wincing at a missed gear change, not pulling out of junctions as crisply as the other one would etc.


How very dare you! (But you're probably right)



cronkle said:


> Also isn't it a good thing that both drivers should, as Annie could, get the whole shootin' match back home at a push? Doesn't that mean that they should be encouraged to practice?


Good idea! And she will practice. Soon. Honest. :?

Gerald


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If I share the driving I might have to share the cooking and cleaning and that will never do.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Ann can drive our KA but she does not like driving and I can see she would never be able to handle a 27 foot van on UK roads. I would never ask her to drive in the EU. I have taken her name off the insurance for the M/H.

I do not think it fair to pressurise her into driving as it would cause her undue stress and me.

Ann is not much good at map reading either so I also do all the navigation. Keeps me busy

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Ah, that roles thing. Who benefits from keeping them going? What are they a an excuse for?_

usually men,

but truthfully hidden in the back of lifes agenda years ago, was the role thing

I never fill the coal scuttles cut and stack the logs, that's his job

and in 47 years I have never made pancakes

That's his job, and tomorrow kids and grandkids will descend for pancakes by the dozen

Oh Bliss ,thats his job

mighty oaks from little acorns grow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well you're a right set of sexist pigs! I do all the driving we like to get there without killing half population in France!

I also rely on TomTom due to slack alice not being quick in decision dept!

He does do all cooking, washing up, bog duties, water and ramp services!

Alls fair in our van!

Greenie A GIRL


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

greenie I settle for the cooking, cleaning, clothes washing and sometimes the washing up

The others are his

But then again I have had 47 yrs of practice, and the dog is definitely on my side

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I do most of the driving (coz I'm the more confident driver), I do most of the cooking (coz I love it), I empty the bogalooloo (coz I'm told too), I wash she dries (or vice-versa), She makes the bed I extend my penis.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

It is a serious question really if he women is not encouraged to drive and the man become ( more) incapable- the time to be practising is not in an emergency.

When I voice this he said he would fly one of sons out 8O 

However I do everything else navigation wise, tolls, find a site,make sure we have food and cash etc etc.

We once met a couple who had everything divided in to 'blue' and 'pink' jobs :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

MEES said:


> However I do everything else navigation wise, tolls, find a site,make sure we have food and cash etc etc.
> 
> :


Will you marry me? :love10:

June can't drive, anyway her feet don't reach the pedals!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If both are named drivers then both should be capable of driving. In the event of a disabling accident, insurance may not supply a driver to get you home as you have claimed that both can drive the vehicle. My wife doesn't particularly like driving our van but she does occasionally for exactly this reason. The more she drives it the more confident she gets.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

My wife can drive but chooses not to drive the motorhome and as such isn't insured for it and that makes the insurance cheaper which means if I can't drive it home then she cant be made to and the travel insurance company will have to get it home.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If I was incapacitated I hope I would be unconscious so I wouldn't have to drug myself into a stupur! He's ok at driving cars just 4 tonnes of van we all get travel sick 3 miles down the road even the dogs!

He's insured I would fly home, on my broom!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

true charlieivan

for that reason I am not a named driver

I would hate to drive the van in an emergency

If forced prob/ could but would rather not

aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've done the course in our current van but never driven with my OH in it. I could drive if necessary and I almost wish I had to do it just once as I'm sure it would be fine after a few minutes. 

Frankly, I'm too worried about scraping it or denting it as I'd never forgive myself.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We both drive, although I tend to do more, but we both do regularly since many years ago I slipped while buying petrol while towing a caravan........

I ended up in hospital and in a wheel chair for 6 months, MrsW had to recover the car + caravan + children + au pair having never towed before........  

The Caravan Club helped by taking the outfit to a nearby CC site and helping pitch the awning, fill water etc and hen gave her advice and help when it was time to take the caravan back home.  

She coped superbly but that was a serious learning curve. Now we both drive regularly so that either can, and will take over if needed.  

Cannot stress the value of that lesson to both of us - it is no use being a chauvinistic, misogynist who hogs the driving, you have to eat an awful lot of humble pie when you need help.   

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh get you with an au pair! Did you not have a chaffeur? :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No the young lady came to our house nominally to learn English - we have been great friends with her family ever since, had all of their children over for a similar stay and went to her wedding (all 4 days of it) in Britanny. We still see them every now and then some 30+ years later.  

There wasn't room for a chauffeur in the car we had! :lol: It was full of children.........

Dave :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My wife and I both drive the van, I got bitten on the eyelid at the New Forest and she had to drive the 28ft van back home, when up in Scotland and needed to rush back we took turns.She is a very competant driver,Anything from a mini up to a 28ft motorhome.( autocruise Mustang).over the years a very wide variety of old bangers.
However she prefers to be passenger and enjoys looking out and staring at the scenery.
she does the nav with the maps and am now showing her how to set up and use the sat nav. 
We also divide the work, as I cannot make a comfy bed thats her job, organising clothing, indoor cooking 75% time, washing up.rest is down to me.

cabby


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> If both are named drivers then both should be capable of driving. In the event of a disabling accident, insurance may not supply a driver to get you home as you have claimed that both can drive the vehicle. My wife doesn't particularly like driving our van but she does occasionally for exactly this reason. The more she drives it the more confident she gets.


For the reasons you have stated,my wife is not on the MH insurance

Les


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Haven't read all the posts as this has been aired before.
We both drive with me doing about 70% of the driving, same as at home. though that is possibly due to my car being outside and his in the garage.

We both enjoy driving the van, sometimes it is a case of who gets to the drivers seat first. :wink: 

Notice many more women driving abroad.

Have spoken to quite a few people about this, on one occassion response was 'there is no way i would let her drive'. Doubt this is a unique situation. (you know who you are :lol: )

Well remember the reaction when i turned up at the Peterburgh show in the van, with John on his beemie as he had to be home early. Know this prompted a few others to have a go.

Sue


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I do all the driving and the waving!! Most of the cooking, and cleaning and hubby does the loo emptying, I think I have the best deal!!

Hubby doesn't drive for medical reasons, so if I don't drive we don't go anywhere, he does all the planning, finding sites, routes etc. so not a bad team!.


Patty


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*women drivers Forums*

After he whacked the wing mirrors twice and near caused a pile up on the motorway, I banned him from driving the Hymer and I never let him behind the wheel again, I also drove vans for a living and am a safer driver than a lot of men I know, but I am here in morocco alone at the moment as he has flown to England on business, I do get some strange looks from people, the men look all worried when I do a complicated manouver but I have been driving our old Hymer for 12 years now and it feels like it's a part of me, so come on girls let's see more of you driving the motorhomes, trouble is he does not do the cooking and cleaning so it is a bit hard on me, but I would rather do that than have the wing mirror smash back 8O inches away from me when sitting in the passenger seat. bambi 2


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm an unreconstructed feminist so I've resisted any sort of gender division of jobs. I've never been a confident driver though. For various reasons, including economic, I didn't learn until I was in my forties and was never happy with motorway driving. After only a couple of years of driving I was diagnosed with an eye condition which gradually restricted my driving further. I'd probably had it for years without knowing. I've not driven at all now for about a year.

I'd love to share the motorhome driving, John doesn't particularly enjoy driving and if we could both do it I think we could go much further afield in the three weeks or so that's the maximum we get away for.

My role was mainly navigation, which I loved, but I now can't read the maps, at least not in the conditions in the cab. I can still just about set the satnav though.

Aldra, I make the pancakes after John has made the batter.



Chris


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

With the exception of the dealer and possibly some factory workers no man has yet driven my MH.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

He drives the MH because he is better at it, I can drive it and have driven it many times in the UK so could if I needed to. 

I do a lot of miles in my job and love driving but like the scenery more, and just love Mr Tom Tom he has saved so much time and effort and missing out on the views. 

We share cooking and washing up. I am SOG master he just doesn't go there. 

Most people find a slot somewhere and do what works for them. 

Mandy


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

MrsWez does drive the MH although she's much happier driving our Tribute compared to our previous much bigger MH's. She drives it quite regularly.

MrsWez is a good and confident driver but she hates having me as a passenger because she feels I'm criticizing every little move - even when I don't say anything! That's down to the fact that our driving styles, levels of experience and the amount of driving we do is vastly different, I drive more miles in one day than my wife does in two weeks! I'm also used to jumping into a variety of different types of vehicle and just getting on with it!

When we go to the continent I'll do virtually all of the driving - I'm used to it so I guess it's a confidence thing.

MrsWez is a brilliant navigator - she'll get us to the very spot whereas I'll get us in the vicinity.

So I guess it's a tacit acceptance of our individual abilities.

She'll be driving next time we go out as I'm a sickie and off driving ATM.

MrWez


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We take it in turns hour on hour off, that way we both get to see the views.
Gary


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i have no man to drive m/h so ive always driven our hire ones on holiday and our 6m burstner we used to own , im more confident than my friend who used to drive but she lost her confidence when on holiday trying to get through a town center in devon last year, just stopped in the middle of the street and demanded i drive !!!! i see it all as a challenge (even parking places ) love it !!!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have to admit that my wife is a better driver than me.   OK, she drives slowly and leaves a 3 mile gap between us and the vehicle in front and doesn't do overtaking and can't park unless there's a 100 metre space, and needs 3 people to help her reverse. I do feel very confident in her though, she on the other hand never stops harping on at me when I drive. :twisted: 
I am a better navigator, map reader than she.  
We do share the driving but I tend to do the boring motorway bits and she will do the tricky bits through towns etc where I need to keep her right. 
I do all the switching on and off, hooking ups, gas changing, draining etc, she empties the loo and makes up the beds. We both enjoy emptying wine bottles. :lol:


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

i almost never drive, sue does it all, 
i like my feet up and the kindle on my lap,
shes also a lot calmer behind the wheel than me :wink:


----------



## merlinsdragon (Sep 15, 2009)

*Women Drivers*

I have to do all the driving having lost my husband ,I was used to sharing the driving as well as the navigating.Only now I have to do it all.If not for this I would not have been able to continue,so if you can do it ,drive as it could end your gypsy days.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I do most of the driving - I am quicker at getting behind the wheel than him! In any case he is 'ramp man' and therefore he is bound to be last in , isn't he? :lol: 

We share long drives but otherwise it is usually me, I just love driving. He enjoys driving but he also enjoys being passenger and chillin. The choice is there for either of us to get behind the wheel - the way it should be in all cases!!!! I have to agree with CarolGavin so let us just say my guy doesn't need an extension! (Ooh that might liven up the dull forum of late!)

I do find it mind boggling that so many woman shy away from driving vans. Have to confess I don't understand why. To my mind what is the difference between car and van - apart from about 20 feet! :lol: I have lost count of the number of times I have heard 'I don't know what I would do if anything happened to him and he couldn't drive'. Surely it is not good to be in such a position. Even if on the whole people prefer to be passenger surely they must be able to drive should the need arise.

Have to say I have many a time had an audience. Guys! - they come out to watch and stand and stare - watching as I manoeuvre onto a tight pitch. They then drift off in disappointment when, alas, I haven't hit anything, I haven't had to ask for help and the van is perfectly pitched. I am often tempted to ask if they would now like me to pitch their van for them but a sweet smile suffices. After all there has been no change in the frequently held male perception of women drivers in the 50 years I have been driving.  

Ooh I think I will just go and relax and have a cup of coffee.

Greenie! Got to agree with you girl too! Go Greenie go.

Sal


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

jan has been driving for 30 years but only had a couple of go's in the old van couldn't get used to the L/H/D wheras i got posted to germany within a couple of months of passing my test & therefore have never had any issues driving over there , 
now we have the newer van and are both retired she has had a few go's in a large empty car park manoeuvring etc , and we will be looking for a few quite dual carraigeway's to build confidence , and i think thats all it is with most people, my brother in law hired a motorhome a few years back just to see if he would like it never told me at the time but 2 prangs later has decided its not for him, as he said, he's only driven about 20 different cars in his life i think i must be on 100 different vehicles from minis through tractors to artics this is how you build confidence experience.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

My husband always chooses the driving seat, even when it was my car!

However, the reason we changed to this new M/H is so that I can drive it as the VW T25 was difficult with the gears and I have bad hands.

When we first had our new M/H I attended the Caravan Club's manoeuvering course, driving 100 miles to get there completing the course and returning home, all alone. Many other ladies were only tackling the course.

Since then I have only driven it once down some scary back roads near us. Some drivers are maniacs!

I know that I can drive when necessary, although I have never tried abroad. Our son is rather cross that I do not get regular experience particularly as my husband is so much older than me.

That's Life

Joyce


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably 70/30 for us (70 for me :-( )

but the first thing we did with the latest toy was both practice turning it at home on the drive where you have to reverse between the garage and house with only 9 inches spare each side to turn around.

this came in handy as i had a shoulder op recently and i had a lovely long weekend with SWMBO doing all the driving 

Roger


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree Sal,

But unfortunately I would just not have the confidence to drive the motorhome

I drove in my work but I cannot say I really enjoyed it and when the cars were sold and one new one bought I missed my old familiar car.
I drive the new estate but not frequently

I dont know if its mind over matter but once I recovered from open heart surgery I'm sure they severed some of my confidence along with the calcified valve :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only the bits that must have resided there, still as feisty as before :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

My missis is a much better driver than me and always knows who is in the right and in the wrong. She chooses not to drive however as she does not have a driving license.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I diversify here about women drivers. Although obviously there are good and bad the same as male drivers, the question I ask is why are the female drivers so damm aggressive and never courteous.
always take offence if you so much as suggest that they are wrong, even if they went into the back of you, I was once told that i should not stop without making sure it was safe behind me.Unfortunately my passengers laughed at the smear of lippy going from her lip to her nose.this did not help the situation. :wink: :wink: 

cabby

this did happen.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabby said:


> always take offence if you so much as suggest that they are wrong, even if they went into the back of you


Probably insecure. Scared people often get angry. But still not very nice!


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

i do not drive but now we have got lotte i wish i did.no point learning now as a health condition prevents it. i saw a letter from a guy once which said "my wife drives the motorhome i just hold the steering wheel" :lol: janice


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We are two women and we are both competent drivers. We share the driving equally.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

I drove the motor home many times,to go and set up if we were local,and to share the driving on a long trip.
Now we have the caravan i do the same,and i hope that i have the good manners to thank people and drive with as much care as men do: :roll: 
We were away once and it was a good thing that i am able as hubby hurt his hand and could not drive home.lin.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We don't do 'his n' hers' - if it needs doing, whoever is there does it! whether that was nappy changing, cleaning out the gutters, washing the MH, paying bills, cooking etc its not about feminism, its a partnership. Although my lovely hubby cannot do any of the above to my high standards, I have learned to overlook this over the years!! :lol: 

I drive the MH, no problems, love driving it, drive a lot with work but am equally happy in the passenger seat with my feet up.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Well said.lin


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hubby gave up his licence over 15 years ago due to medical condition, so I'm the only driver. Which was a wee problem when I broke my toe the day before we were due to catch a ferry.

But, having the motorhome, we just delayed our crossing by a few days and stayed put till I could drive again.

Driving our wee Toyota Aygo this afternoon in a builder's merchant's yard, I drove on the 'wrong' side for the first time since spending 8 months on the continent last year! 

And I'd just been congratulating myself that I seemed to have it sussed!


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

Thorny old issue this!Driving abroad holds no fears, I take the van away my self- even to deepest urban England. I use it as accomodation when I have 2 consequetive shifts at the hospital (dubbed the nurses annex locally) BUT when it comes to shared holidays I really fight to get a turn behind the wheel, even when he is getting weary. It drives me nuts. I become bored and develop backseat driver tendencies if I don't get to drive. GRRRR


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

JWW - you make me smile!  

Aldra - it is indeed mind over matter. You still have some feisty bits left and I wish I could help you use them. I am absolutely certain that if we spent some quiet time in empty places away from the madding crowd and you could practice backing up and parallel parking to your heart's content it would be no time before you were saying just show me the road, let me at it! No disrespect to your husband who may have tried to encourage you but sometimes these things are better practiced with someone outside of the family. As another poster said the CC run a very good course. Worth a thought as insurance against a possible emergency situation. Come on in, the water's lovely!

Cabby - I don't know where you meet these angry ladies. :roll: I've told you - a sweet smile always suffices. 8) 

Sal


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Mrs B does her fair share of the motorhome driving, she prefers driving it to a car. She gets a better mpg than me too! 
I always fill up the diesel tank.
We share cooking & washing up. 
If using an MH service point, we work together. 
If fetching fresh water/emptying grey waste by container + trolley, I do it. 
She normally fetches the drinking water. 
I empty the loo cassette. 
She sunbathes, I stay in the shade. 
I hoover!


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I drive when I go away with just the kids and although I LOVE driving a car, I'm ok with the van, get a bit stressed with the french towns and am not that keen on reversing and could probably not parallel park it but only because I don't think I've practised it enough and it doesn't have parking sensors, I ALWAYS drive the car and dh drives his van and so when he comes away with us he drives the motorhome, I'm not a great back seat driver but I'm usually trying to occupy the kids. When we're all away I cook and dh/kids wash up, waste/water is shared and he is usually in charge of the satellite :lol: I like it to be a holiday for me because when I'm on my own, the kids and I have to do it all


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We both drive, although I tend to do more, but we both do regularly since many years ago I slipped while buying petrol while towing a caravan........
> 
> I ended up in hospital and in a wheel chair for 6 months, MrsW had to recover the car + caravan + children + au pair having never towed before........
> 
> ...


We were in a similar situation when I had a stroke a few years ago. OH took a motorhome driving course with C&CC (thoroughly recommended) soon after we bought it, and now we share the driving. Last year I broke my ankle (which could happen any time/anywhere, but no panic, Life just went on as normal (other than me hopping about and she doing all the driving instead of half.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In 2008 I went on a motorhome manoeuvering course with 

Drivecraft Ltd 
Blundells Cottage 
Vicarage Hill 
Badby 
Northants 
NN11 3AP 

tel Dave Blundell at 01327 703 612 

It was in our own van and I did 2 hours on their own private road system- an old airfield- with reversing, round corners and up slopes, hill starts, tight manoeuvring, parking in narrow gaps and so on with plenty of tips and time to get it right. We then went off for a couple of hours along narrow country lanes, dual carriageway, through Banbury town centre and along the M40. It's all on a one-to-one basis and there are amusements in the office provided for OHs so they can't even see what you are doing !

The actual place is called Appletree Driver Training centre and is near Chipping Warden village. 

They ran the Caravan Club courses as well. At the end of the course I got a certificate which gave us a discount on our insurance. They also run course for people who want to learn the basics of domestic caravanning or motorhoming- ie water, gas, levelling, heating etc

I wish I'd kept up and driven the van regularly but mean to get back into practise.

G


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Mrs Blizz has always been keen to share the driving and very quickly gained confidence when we were tuggers.

Since moving on to the motorhome, we continued sharing the driving and it's nice to be able to switch off for a while, especially on longer journies.

Last June I stopped driving due to a Vertigo type of inner ear balance problem and have only recently got back behind the wheel. 
Last summer's trip to the Vendee would have been cancelled if I was our only driver, and I genuinely felt guilty at Mrs Blizz having to do the entire trip.


----------

